# It's finally up and running!



## Theburlbroker (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys! So I got a lathe for Christmas but it didn't have a bench to rest it on and I've been unable to use it... Until now! My loving uncle was so kind to help me construct a bench and even got me my own starter tool set. I tried to upload a video of my first turning but it gave me some kind of error. But it is in my Instagram link in my signature. Very exciting to try for the first time. I can't wait to do more!

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations Ian. Have fun. Is that TV sitting on a Stove/Oven? What brand, if it is. Have you been checking out the WB Auction? Lots of great stuff on there. I think it ends at 6PM CST tonight.
Looks like a sturdy lathe stand. Did you bolt through those top blocks or Lag Screw the mounts? I guess that is enough questions.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2014)

holy cow...

you, you have old video games! and a pinball machine!!!


----------



## Theburlbroker (Mar 2, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> holy cow...
> 
> you, you have old video games! and a pinball machine!!!


 Yes my collection knows no bounds lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theburlbroker (Mar 2, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Congratulations Ian. Have fun. Is that TV sitting on a Stove/Oven? What brand, if it is. Have you been checking out the WB Auction? Lots of great stuff on there. I think it ends at 6PM CST tonight.
> Looks like a sturdy lathe stand. Did you bolt through those top blocks or Lag Screw the mounts? I guess that is enough questions.



It is indeed an old fashioned oven. As to the model I'm not sure I'll have to get back to you on that. It's lag screwed in not bolted through. I left most of the design ideas up to my wiser uncle lol. It's quite sturdy and I haven't adjusted it's speed to as high as it can go but I'm satisfied with the speed. I haven't been checking it out no :/ I've been off work for the past two weeks and it's put a strain on everything. My wallet most of all lol.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ian, you might need to check the tightness of the lag screws before each turning. Vibration can loosen them. Maybe later you can use bolts washers and locknuts for safety feature.

Ray


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks plenty beefy! My only suggestion might be to put a shield between the lathe and the TV, the fist time a chunk of something goes flying you might lose the TV


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks good.
If you plan on turning any bowls I would invest in at least four bags of sand to go over the feet. It can rock 'n roll pretty quick.
I had a Jet that except for the color looked exactly the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

